# Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick...



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

From a Volkswagen of America press release:
09 September 2005
*VOLKSWAGEN CONNECTED: NEW EOS, GOLF R32 AND OTHER FRANKFURT PREMIERES PLAY MUSIC FROM USB STICKS*
_- Plug in, drive away and enjoy: Take thousands of songs with you using pocket mass storage media _
WOLFSBURG, Germany - The opening of the International Motor Show in Frankfurt is just a few days away. Volkswagen will bring endless driving fun with the world premiere of the Eos coupé/cabriolet, the new R32, which is the most powerful production Golf ever, and other models. 
These new cars have a universal USB connection onboard: This interface allows you to control storage media like sticks and players, which can hold several thousand music tracks, with the car radio. 
Volkswagen is the first carmaker to offer this modern feature for a broad product range: We will start with the Golf, Golf Plus and Touran and then next year USB connections will be available for other models. For the first time, you will be able to integrate all common mass storage media in your car. You can simply plug USB sticks into the built-in console in the centre armrest to play audio files. The radio will recognise the memory as soon as you select the CD drive as the source. Larger USB players can be connected with a cable.
Up to six music folders can be displayed as CDs one to six on the radio or navigation system screen. Any information that has been stored for the music files – for example, the number of the song and the timer – will be displayed. The scan, search and shuffle functions can be selected using the radio buttons as you would for CDs. 
When you switch the radio off, the track being played will be stopped and will then continue when you turn it back on. The supported formats include MP3, of course.
Volkswagen Individual has also come up with a solution for iPods. There is a connection in the compartment under the centre armrest for devices from the computer manufacturer Apple. The new preparation for USB storage media can be ordered from December as an alternative to the CD changer for the Golf, Golf Plus and Touran. The prices for both system preparations start at 195 euros.
*USB Connection*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (PanEuropean)*

Are you advocating that everyone here sell their Phaetons and buy a Golf, Eos, R32 or a Touran?








So far they don't list the Phaeton, Touareg, Passat or even the New Beetle. of course, this probably can be plugged into the CD changer port on many of those models (except the Phaeton I would wager).


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_So far they don't list the Phaeton, Touareg, Passat or even the New Beetle. of course, this probably can be plugged into the CD changer port on many of those models (except the Phaeton I would wager).

Don't worry - you'll figure out a solution?!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Are you advocating that everyone here sell their Phaetons and buy a Golf, Eos, R32 or a Touran?








So far they don't list the Phaeton, Touareg, Passat or even the New Beetle. of course, this probably can be plugged into the CD changer port on many of those models (except the Phaeton I would wager).

Ah, Jim, you always see things in the most positive light... I expect that VW will probably phase this USB connector into all the models as they are refreshed. It seems like such a simple idea, I am surprised no manufacturer thought of it sooner.
Michael


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (PanEuropean)*

Just wondering if Phaetons were included eventually to utilize a USB connection. Personally, after reading hours upon hours of posts regarding cell phone options or lack of, I am disappointed that a solution wasn't made available to the NAR owners. Seems the other luxury flagship models all had theirs at the time. Seems we were left to fend for ourselves to figure things out. It wouldn't take VW long to come thru with a workable solution. Seems they have for every other model but it's always, sorry-not your model. Flagship model without an on screen display bluetooth. Splice this here..splice that there..
No. 
It should be ,
Sir, we have addressed the issue nearly all Phaeton owners are interested in. The following is available for purchase..Not, excuse me? a what? Phaeton? Never even heard of it..lemme see..nope..sorry not your model..I have no idea if you could make it work..
Oh well..I had to get it off my chest. I'll go back to lurking now.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

"And on the 1642nd day the thread rose again..."


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*








I hoped someone would post and say ,"hey Ken, that was then, since then we all do this...it's either factory package with an old nokia brick for a phone and change sim cards each time or a Blutooth that you need to press buttons on the phone to answer and hang up and no phonebook or display. If other 2005's didn't have it, I'd understand. Almost everyone else had or has it now for their 2005 vehicles.


----------



## mg.eggink (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (PanEuropean)*

I have changed the CD-unit for a Solisto-usb-mp3-player.
Works very good!!

http://www.solisto.de/en/frontpage
MGE


----------



## Vacheron (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (PanEuropean)*

My Brothers 08 Audi A4 has two SD card slots behind the sat nav screen. He found them compeltely by accident when he was working out where to put his updated navigation dvd.
Needless to say I was very jealous!




















_Modified by Vacheron at 5:14 AM 2-6-2010_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (mg.eggink)*

Marten,
The solisto looks interesting thanks for the tip.
You say you have gone for the 'Solisto-usb-mp3-player' but which model: Pro, Classic, ectra or basic? 
To fit it do you you simply remove the 6xCD player in the glvoe compartment and plug the solisto it in?
What sort of control do you have from the Phaeton main controls. Can you select music, change tracks etc etc?
What does the Phaeton main screen display show once the Solisto it is connected when it is in use?
Are ther any downsides?
I have followed postings about other ipod type solutions (DICE, Enfig, ICElink etc) and found them all a bit complicated and second rate, but this seem quite a neat solution to getting music into the Phaeton from digital media. Effectively this looks as if it does for existing models what Michael Moore describes is VW's big thing for new models: USB stick music etc. Or have I missed something?
PETER M



_Modified by PeterMills at 9:51 AM 2-6-2010_


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (mg.eggink)*

Hi Marten- I too would be very interested to see if you can answer Peter Mills' questions.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (mg.eggink)*

Thank you for the info. I've visited the website and it appears there are a few options to choose from. We've learned that nearly ALL VW cd changers are made by Beck and many are use the same configurations and software. Thanks again. Man..I LOVE this forum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mg.eggink (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter,
You say you have gone for the 'Solisto-usb-mp3-player' but which model: Pro, Classic, ectra or basic?
>>>I use the Classic model (USB-stick only)
>> with the small cable-unit (15cm?)
>> I bought it end end 2007
>>>So they may have changed a little since.
To fit it do you you simply remove the 6xCD player in the glvoe compartment and plug the solisto it in?
>> Yes simply remove the CD-player with a small tool.
>> The Solisto exactly fits vertically in the frame of the CD-player.
>> So there is room left for NV CD's
What sort of control do you have from the Phaeton main controls. Can you select music, change tracks etc etc?
>> The control is completely the same as the CD player.
>> You can choose one of 6 cd's and then the track.
>> You can put up to 99 title on one CD (actualy one CD is one
>> directory)
What does the Phaeton main screen display show once the Solisto it is connected when it is in use?
>> Same as CD player. In my car (MY2005) that is actually almost
>> nothing CD number and track number.
Are ther any downsides?
>> The only thing I found is that you cannot swap the USB stick when it
>> is playing. The unit "stops". But comes alive again the next time 
>> you turn on the ignition
>> Maybe that bug is fixed by now.
MGE
_Modified by mg.eggink at 12:41 AM 2-7-2010_

_Modified by mg.eggink at 12:44 AM 2-7-2010_

_Modified by mg.eggink at 12:48 AM 2-7-2010_


_Modified by mg.eggink at 12:50 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (mg.eggink)*

Marten,
Thanks for that, very helpful.
So I am quite clear, I understand that you can load 594 tracks (6x99) on a usb stick, with each track being of any size subject only to the amount of storage on the usb stick. You can obviously carry as many usb sticks as you like but there is with your 2007 model, and may still be, an issue at change of USB that in your case requires an ignition restart.
Your screen just shows 'CD' and 'track' as the factory fitted CD arrangement only. I note that the newest 5th generation supports playlists:
http://www.solisto.de/en/conte...vices 
so I wonder if these would allow more track details to appear on the Phaeton display. I will email the manufacturer and ask.
PETER M
By the way, I know that I have seen details on how to remove the 6x CD player, I think using an adhoc strip of plastic rather than the special tool, but could not find that in the Moderator Emeritus' TOC. Can anyone give me a link?


----------



## mg.eggink (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter,
I used these tools:
http://www.caraudioplus.co.uk/..._Tool
MGE


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (mg.eggink)*

Thanks Marten - this is very useful. Like Peter I remember reading a detailed thread about the CD multichange removal... but I can't find it. I'll keep looking!
Regards
M


----------



## mg.eggink (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (n968412L)*

Hi,
here is some information: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3041954
But it is very simple. 
Push the "tools" in the vertical holes left of the LOAD and right of the EJECT button until you here a click.
Pull the unit out.
I my case I had to use substantial force!
Disconnect cable.
Reconnect Solisto with "converter"-cable.
All in all about 3 minutes of work.
MGE



_Modified by mg.eggink at 9:52 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (mg.eggink)*

Marten,
Thanks for that. In other words it sounds as if without the tools (as per your link above) it is almost impossible to remove the 6xCD, because you need the 'finger loop' part of the tool to get sufficient pull to get the unit out. 
Presumably the notched arrow heads on the tools both release the clips that hold the 6xCD in place and also clip into the 6xCD to give you the grip to pull it out.
PETER M


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (mg.eggink)*

Hi guys,
This sounds great. I was planning to go with the Dice - Ipod interface, but Peter now you've got me rethinking. A couple of questions:
Do you have any photos of your finished installation that you can post here?
I assume you've read through the Dice - Ipod thread referenced here. Do you think there are any disadvantages to choosing the Soloist rather than an Ipod interface?
I notice there are both NAR (north american) and ROW (rest of world) Phaeton owners participating in this conversation. Is there any question about the Soloist being compatible in either model?
I look forward to your replies.
Regards,
Ron


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (remrem)*

Ron,
I don't have a Solisto. I am thinking about getting one. I like the idea of digital (mp3) music facility in my Phaeton but don't want to mess around with wires, add ons etc. 
I am not really an Ipod/phone man - I know some people are red hot fans - we have an Ipod and it is really clever but it is one further complexity between my computer and what I want, given that I am already firmly set in Blackberry mode. What I want and have been designing in my head is a simple 'aux in' or 'USB stick' route to take music, podcasts etc into my car which I assumed no one had worked out yet. Then all of a sudden Marten posts about his Solisto. This fits my bill but also depending on the model covers Ipods etc as well.
So, no I have no photo's but Marten may be able to help. The appearance and size of the Solisto is on their website and Marten says it just fits in where the 6xCD was before.
As to disadvantages, I don't know of any but am researching exactly this myself. So far Marten is the only person with one in a Phaeton that we know about, and his is a 2007 Solisto. I have emailed Solisto today with questions on the function of their new 5th generation units and will post any answers relevant when I get them.
Not sure about ROW and NAR compatibility, but would have thought their could not be any difference so far as the Solisto is concerned.
PETER M



_Modified by PeterMills at 7:08 AM 2-8-2010_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, on a impulse buy I ordered the Solisto Extra (iPod and aux-in inputs) so will report back about how the installation goes in a MY2005 Phaeton...
Harry


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry,
Nice one, though I was interested in the USB function in particular! 
I have a response from Solisto and will post it here shortly.
PETER M


_Modified by PeterMills at 7:48 AM 2-8-2010_


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (mg.eggink)*

Peter -
For the CD removal, you can use almost any thin metal piece. I took a hanging file folder from my office, and just used the end of it. I did one side at a time. Gently but firmly pull out on the CD change as you push the metal into the slots and eventually, the side will release.
Best Regards,
Nate


_Modified by ruddyone at 1:42 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (ruddyone)*

I have had the following Q and A exchange with Solisto:
Q: Can you change a USB stick on the current Solisto seamlessly? I.e. without any need to restart the car or the Solisto unit? One of our forum members has a 2007 unit of yours that requires the car to be restarted when you charge the USB stick.
A: Generally, you can change the USB stick seamlessly. Some Phaeton units cause problems, though, as they don't comply fully to the standard Volkswagen CD changer protocol.
We are currently developing and testing a special Solisto firmware version to support all Phaeton Infotainment Systems fully.
I'd like to point out though, that many Phaeton head units work without problems, it's just impossible to tell beforehand which work and which do not.
Q: I note from your website that the 5th generation units support playlists: Does this mean in practice that with the appropriate software on your personal computer or mac you can edit and then download actual album and track name details onto a usb stick and that these will then display on, in our case, the Phaeton’s own infotainment system display screen?
A: No, sadly not. The Solisto can read ID3 tag information etc. without problems and the Becker version can display the textual information on the displays of most Becker head units. For all Volkswagen/Audi/Seat/ Skoda head units the limitations of the VW CD changer protocoll apply - we cannot transmit any textual information to the head unit.
The playlists make life more comfortable when it's about arranging the order of songs and saving the songs to the USB device.
I attached an overview of the changes to this email [can a moderator create a link for me if I email him the 5th generation changes pdf that Solisto sent me?]
Q: Is there any limit to the actual size of 594 ‘tracks’ (6x99) stored on a USB stick, other than the size of the USB stick?
No. We tested MP3 files of up to 450 MB each. What you might experience with such very big MP3 files: there's a bit of a delay before fast rewind starts but that's all.
PETER M

PS thanks for previous post, Nate.


----------



## mg.eggink (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter,
I made a picture of the Solisto in the CD-changer mounting.
But I do not know how to upload it.
Can not find the attachment button :-( 
MGE


_Modified by mg.eggink at 9:53 AM 2-8-2010_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (mg.eggin*

Marten,
I am not very expert but, in short, you need to host the photo elsewhere (I use http://photobucket.com/)and then put the link into your posting.
Or you can email it to me and i will put it up. I sent my email in an IM to you.
PETER M


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (mg.eggink)*

MARTEN'S SHOT:


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (PeterMills)*

I suppose that it could be possible to get/modify a cover, similar to Roger Moore's: 
http://i651.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg
as posted « » 3:29 PM 4-14-2009 in:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3
PETER M


----------



## phaeton4motion (Feb 10, 2010)

hi guys, 
will this solisto unit allow me to play video clips from my usb as well as music?
also what was the cost of a basic usb unit compatible with my phaeton, regards


_Modified by phaeton4motion at 6:35 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (phaeton4motion)*

Hello all, 
I just ordered the Solisto Pro VW. This is just what I have been looking for








Jeff


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (phaeton4motion)*

Jake,
That would be nice, also perhaps an ability to make a small expresso. 
No, I think that the video/tv facilites are from a different source and only a few Phaeton have that source/input anyway. There are posts on all that if you read the FOC.
Solisto prices are on the website. Solisto are currently clearing out their 4th generation units at a discount, it appears, though I personally am interested in their 5th generation units, once the firmware is made fully Phaeton compatible (an issue only affecting the usb stick input).

PETER M


----------



## phaeton4motion (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep expresso would be good !
If anyone has fitted a solisto and are not using their cd changer please PM me as i need a cd changer unit!
thanks


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_though I personally am interested in their 5th generation units, once the firmware is made fully Phaeton compatible (an issue only affecting the usb stick input).

PETER M

Peter, any word from them on SD card support? That seems to be the one big thing it lacks from what I can see on the website. It'd be nice to have a flush panel that I could just slot the card into rather than having something sticking out.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

Martin,
I will ask my contact at Solisto and post the answer here.
There is an argument, I suppose, that if you use a SD card to USB converter, whilst it will stick out, it would be easier to locate whilst driving; but I do understand you preference for a flush solution. 
PETER M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Peter and Marten - thanks for all your research on this - it's certainly attractive to me... although there's a fair few CDs I still need to rip....
Thanks
M


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (n968412L)*

Some further info from Solisto:
Changes In The Functionality Of The 5th Generation
“Talk Over” Functionality For The Aux In
Solisto.Extra, Solisto.Pro
The “Talk Over” functionality is especially aimed at connecting mobile satnavs to the Solisto. In normal operation the
interfaces for iPod and USB have a higher priority than the Aux In interface. E.g. if a USB drive is connected to the Solisto,
music is played from that and not the Aux In. A new feature of the Solisto 5G is that the Aux In interrupts the music played
over the iPod or USB interface when there is an audio signal at the Aux In. After the signal is gone, the Solisto switches back
to the iPod or USB interface. Example: music is being played from the USB drive, the audio output of the satnav is connected
to the Aux In of the Solisto. Whenever there is a message from the satnav, the music from the USB drive is interrupted and
the message is put through to the head unit and the speakers of the car. After the end of the message, the Solisto will
automatically switch back to the music on the USB drive.
Other audio devices can be connected to the Aux In the same way. The basic principle remains the same.
Support Of Playlists For The USB Interface
Solisto.Classic, Solisto.Pro
With the previous Solisto generations, the MP3, WMA or AAC files had to reside in specially named directories (CD1 to CD6
or CD10 depending on the head unit). This is still possible and is the easiest way to assign songs to a “virtual CD” and does
not need any additional software.
But with the new Solisto generation we have added a new feature: support for playlists of the standard M3U type. These can
be created by various free software tools such as Winamp or MP3Tag. Using playlists, the songs can reside on the USB drive
in any kind of directory structure e.g. having first the name of the artist and below that sub-directories for each of the albums
of that artist. Which songs should be played in which order is then determined by playlists put into the root directory of the
USB drive and named cd1.m3u to cd6.m3u or cd10.m3u respectively. The first 99 entries of each of these playlists will be
used by the Solisto.
Change Of Priority Of The Interfaces
Solisto.Pro
The priorities of the iPod and the USB interface have been changed. Now the iPod interface has a higher priority than the
USB interface. When only a USB drive is connected, music will be played from that. If an iPod is connected, the Solisto will
give precedence to the iPod (more precisely: the Solisto will switch the head unit to the radio/FM and after switching back to
the Solisto, the iPod will play the music). The reason for this is that many customers leave their USB drives in the car while
taking the iPod or iPhone with them when getting out of the car.
Compatibilty iPod / iPhone
Solisto.Extra, Solisto.Pro
The list of compatible iPods and iPhones in the main manual is incomplete. The following devices are fully compatible to the
Solisto iPod interface (including the charge functionality):
􀂃 Pod (3.+4.+5.+6. generation)
􀂃 iPod Classic
􀂃 iPod Mini (1.+2. generation)
􀂃 iPod Nano (1.-5. generation)
􀂃 iPod Photo
􀂃 iPod Touch, Touch 2G, Touch 3G
􀂃 iPhone, iPhone 3G, iPhone 3G
Changed Size Of The Housing
Solisto.Basic, Solisto.Extra, Solisto.Classic, Solisto.Pro
Dimensions (W x H x D // mm): 72 x 24 x 104

The above came in an easier to read pdf, but I do not know how to post a pdf as an insert in a strin on the forum, if anyone wants to explain, or do it for me, please IM me.
On the SD card question above the response from Solisto is:
Q. Is there any plan to add a SD card reader into any of your Solisto units? One of our Phaeton forum members has asked this.
A. No, many of our customers install the Solisto at a "hidden" place and use extension cables to connect USB drives. It would make the housing bigger as well - we already use all of the space in the front for USB, iPod/iPhone, and Aux In.
From about $2 on you'd get a USB/SD cardreader that supports many different storage formats.

PETER M



_Modified by PeterMills at 2:51 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

One further Q & A
Q. Is there any way that the cable to the 6xCD can be 'split' so that both the Solisto and the 6xCD both can be connected to the head, leaving the option of using the 6xCD player as well as using the Solisto. I think the answer must be no, but thought I would check.
A. If you are looking into "any" solution: what you need is a "Y cable" to connect both devices at the same time. At least the wires for the power supply must be switched so that only one device can receive and send command and status information to and from the head unit at a time. Switching audio wires could improve the result as well.
We don't offer such a solution: the sheer amount of options (different plugs, cables, location of pre-installed CD changer cables and Solisto, ...) would make such a solution far too expensive to produce. In case anybody would like to try we would provide the pin assignment of the connector.

PETER M


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I've just installed my Solisto Extra and thought everyone might be interested to hear my thoughts.
Firstly, I must apolgise to Ken for teasing him about bumping the thread as without it I would never have found out about the Solisto!
Secondly, the installation. Although I ordered some extortionately expensive VW radio removal keys, you don't need them. Get a suspension file (the sort that have the little l-shaped hooks at each end) and jab them into the slots on the CD changer and pull it out. It's then just a case of unplugging the CD changer and plugging the cable into the Solisto. 
I then threaded the iPod and 3.5mm headphone cables through one of the holes in the support structure for the changer and because there are several smaller holes (presumably for cooling the changer) it should be quite easy to secure the Solisto unit and the excess cable length with a normal cable tie. I've also ordered a standard DIN blank faceplate to cover the hole.
Anyway, functionality. I got a bit worried when everything was plugged in and the main screen said "No CD player detected" and went back to the radio auctomatically. However, after plugging the iPod in and leaving it for a bit, everything worked properly and I was able to control the iPod using the 6 "CD" buttons and the play/stop controls on the screen. Pressing the volume knob pauses the music. 
The aux-in functionality is a bit different as the Solisto unit will give it priority so if you have a TomTom plugged in it'll mute the iPod and play the aux input automatically (it also reverts back to the iPod as soon as the aux input finishes).
Sound quality from both inputs is as good as the CD changer with little to no background noise.
All in all, I'm very pleased with the unit and, although I need to spend some more time with it, can give it a tentative thumbs up to anyone who wants to connect an iPod to their Phaeton. I'm also pleased with the aux input as my phone has Spotify on and I'm glad I can now get it going through the car.
The only problem is that the Solisto unit takes over control of your iPod so if you want to get to music that's not assigned to one of the 6 playlists controlled by the CD buttons, there's no way of getting to the music you want (other than connecting it to the aux input.
Harry
PS. Photos to follow tomorrow.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Hey Harry -
Thanks for the update. I read the manual when I first saw this post and I seem to remember that there was a way to create a playlist for CD6 that would allow you to use the iPod to actually control the songs. It was something about a virtual playlist. In this way you can access all of the songs on your iPod. (if you were on a long trip for instance)
Best Regards,
Nate


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_
From about $2 on you'd get a USB/SD cardreader that supports many different storage formats.

PETER M

That's not a bad idea, given the amount of space still available after installing the Solisto. Thanks for asking them!
A word of caution about USB drives. I bought a 4GB Transcend JF V30 a couple of months ago. I plugged it in last week and couldn't get it to respond. When I went to take it out again, it was sufficiently hot to burn my fingers. Something's obviously failed inside, and it only takes seconds to get scorchingly hot if I plug it in now.


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_I've also ordered a standard DIN blank faceplate to cover the hole.
.

I am very interested in this system, is there a part number for the blank faceplate? as presumably it would make the whole installation look a lot neater.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (leedsphaeton)*

Masood -
Roger Moore posted a picture of his setup that included a blank DIN where the CD changer used to be. It can be found about halfway down on page 3 of this thread. I think it looks pretty good.
Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer 
Also, I saw this on the web a while ago. Never ordered it so I can't say how exactly it is but it looked interesting.
Found at this site:
Blank DIN Cover 










Best Regards,
Nate


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (leedsphaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leedsphaeton* »_
I am very interested in this system, is there a part number for the blank faceplate? as presumably it would make the whole installation look a lot neater.

Try Maplin.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I've just tidied up the installation using a couple of cable ties - the Solisto unit is now secure as are the ipod and 3.5mm cables. 
As for the faceplate, you'll need one with the clips on the sides rather than top and bottom.
Harry


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

No apology necessary.







I'm glad we've found an upgrade . I'll be purchasing one soon enough!


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (kend414)*

Here are some further Q & A's I have had with Solisto:
Q. How soon do you expect to finish and have available the special Phaeton firmware you mentioned for the (rare) USB stick changing problem?
A. Sorry for the delay. We are working on several different things right now, thus I cannot guarantee you a definite date for the extended Phaeton support. Hopefully in 2-3 weeks time.

Q. Will it be available as a firmware update for already purchased Solisto units?
A. Yes, it will be available as a firmware upgrade for all 5th generation Solisto. The Solisto needs to be sent back to us for that, though. Owners of 4th generation would get an upgrade offer.

Q. Are all the units now in your online shop 5th generation (for example the Pro at 159€)? Or have you not yet listed the 5th generation units, so that the units listed (for example the Pro at 159€) are still 4th Generation? I am a bit confused by the website.
A. Right now the prices in the old shop, that we sadly still have online for our English speaking customers are those of the special offer for the 4th Generation, but we ship the 5th generation to the US for all VW customers. Thus, you get it 20 Euro cheaper than our German customers right now.

Q. How soon do you expect it to finish and have available the special Phaeton firmware you mentioned for the (rare) USB stick changing problem?
A. We are working at more than one thing right now. I guess that we'll have a new version for Phaeton ready in 2-3 weeks.

Q. Do UK purchasers still get the 5th generation at the better price? I also want to wait for the corrected USB firmware, ideally, rather than have to send the unit back.
A. Same for UK and we don't have any of the Pro 4th generation anyway. You can leave a comment in the comments field when you order and you'll definitely get a Pro for the lower price.

Q. So it is down to when you are shipping the Phaeton expended support on the 5th generation Pro units. Can I contact you in 3 weeks for progress on that?
A. Sure, you can contact us any time.

PETER M


_Modified by PeterMills at 6:13 AM 2-16-2010_


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Harry,
I take it that you could not find a practical way to install the Solisto and leave (unconnected) the 6xCD. 
Perhaps something like this might be an idea:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIN-pock...d1146 
PETER M


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Peter,
I didn't really investigate keeping the CD changer as the CDs that I used to put in it were usually burnt from my computer anyway.
I've ordered a blank DIN faceplate with side clips and will post some pictures of the complete installation when it arrives.
Harry


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry,
Thanks. I was only imagining you might leave the 6xCD in place for appearance, but not functioning. I.e. hiding the Solisto behind if you had the space.
I look foward to your photos.
My idea, once I get a Solisto - which will be after they have resolved the USB issues (which I know do not concern you as you chose the non USB interface) all as posted above - is to remove the 6xCD but replace it with a pocket DIN cover rather than a plate, similar to: 

With the Solisto either behind or attached to the pocket ceiling. Then my mobile, IPod or USB's can all be kept in the same pocket. 
PETER M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Peter, you'll probably find that the DIN-sized cubby thing is too large to fit inside the cage, to install it you'll have to remove the cage as well as the CD player. I've done several installations like this for half- and quarter-din-sized equalizers. As well as the face plates, you can get thinner black plastic coverings that you cut to size and which are easier to cut slots in, but which don't attach quite as easily as the face plates with clips.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

Martin,
Good points. I am going to try to source a 'pocket' blank which fits into/over the 6xCD frame because it will be such a neat solution, but, as you suggest, if I fail it will have to be a blank faceplate or the thinner covers yopu describe. Seems a bit of a waste of space to cover over the hollow frame however, as it would be ideal for the Ipod/USB/Mobiles/cables etc that I want to connect up.
PETER M


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Harry, 
When you say: 
_"Although I ordered some extortionately expensive VW radio removal keys, you don't need them. Get a suspension file (the sort that have the little l-shaped hooks at each end) and jab them into the slots on the CD changer and pull it out. It's then just a case of unplugging the CD changer and plugging the cable into the Solisto."_ 
Does it matter which way round the 'L' hook at the end of the suspension file bit is, ie up or down?
PETER M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Pretty much any piece of metal that will fit will probably do the job. I've never eyeballed a VW unit, but generally the metal insert pushes a spring-loaded latch and lowers it away from the cage, allowing the head unit to be extracted. They're often shaped so that you do the extraction with a push-pull motion on the keys, but once the keys have lowered the latches, you can just grab the edges of the cd player and pull it out.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

One more response from Solisto which may be of interest:
Q. I am thinking that if I use an Aux in cable to delivery traffic messages off my GPS Blackberry 9700, it would be useful if I could also maintain charge to the Blackberry by connecting it as well via the USB drive (using a micro USB cable. Is there sufficient current on the Solisto Pro USB socket to charge, or maintain, my Blackberry?
A. The USB interface can provide up to 1 ampere of current, that's twice as much as defined in the USB 2.0 standard and should easily be enough to charge your Blackberry.
PETER M
PS Thanks again Martin for forther advice on adhoc 6xCD removal tools. My inital attempt with a file hanger failed as it was just too thick, but will persevere.


_Modified by PeterMills at 5:46 AM 2-15-2010_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Peter,
If the file hanger has plastic supports in the hooks, try and pry them out - you just need the pressed metal.
Harry


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Here are a few photos of the installation - apologies for the poor photos!
























Here's what you get on the main screen when you're using the aux input:


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry,
Useful shots.
Three questions: (i) is there enough space to put 'pocket' cover if I can find one, or is a flat cover as you have used the only practical solution, (ii) where did you get your flat cover plate from, (iii) Nat posted above that the Solisto paper website suggested that "CD6 .... would allow you to use the iPod to actually control the songs" have you found that correct in practice? 
PETER M



_Modified by PeterMills at 1:25 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## Aren Jay (Jun 9, 2009)

MP3's sound terrible.
CD's do not sound great.
Dats are good.
But SACD's are the best. Can you get any of these to play in a Phaeton?
SACD's on my home system really do sound so much better than CD's. With my good headphones it is unmistakeable, with good speakers wonderful and on the move, well I typically don't bother on the move as it all sounds radio ish. Especially when i'm listening to the radio.








Is it possible, within a reseaonable budget to mount a 3rd party SACD in a Phaeton? And control it from the dash.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Aren Jay)*

Aren,
Personally I had not even heard of SACD's until your posting, but having read Wikipaedia on them I cannot imagine any way you could get that sort of equipment for a Phaeton other than as a one-off self install. Dats also I have never heard of.
For me the sound quality of my standard audio equipped Phaeton is miraculous already, and I am hoping and expecting that when I fit a Phaeton ready USB Solisto (as soon as it is available) I will had as good results from MP3's as I get from CD's.
I have heard other people say that MPS's 'ripped' off CD's can be inferior but I don't have that experience myself with the audio equipment I use and the classical music that I prefer (at modest volumes). Perhaps it is just my age!
PETER M




_Modified by PeterMills at 10:25 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_I have heard other people say that MPS's 'ripped' off CD's can be inferior but I dont' have that experience myself with the audio equipment I use and the classical music that I prefer (at modest volumes). Perhaps it is just my age!

While there are many people who are objective about their music (double blind tests being one of the best tools against woo-woo) there are still many who don't realise how subjective their own judgements are.
I should qualify my comments above by pointing out that my opinions are just as subjective as anyone elses, I just try to think of Richard Feynman's comment "I'm smart enough to know that I'm dumb"...








Harry


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (Aren Jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aren Jay* »_MP3's sound terrible.
CD's do not sound great.
Dats are good.
But SACD's are the best. Can you get any of these to play in a Phaeton?


I have some DVD-Audio disks - they sound great and can be ripped to multi-channel FLACs, but I've no idea how to play back more than 2 channels in a Phaeton. Can the Phaeton DVD Video kit play back Dolby 5.1 for example?
Adam


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_Three questions

Three replies. 
(i) Couldn't say without seeing the part in person. Due to the way I mounted the Solisto unit I would rather suspect that there's not enough room for the pocket.
(ii) fleaBay 
(iii) Not creating a "CD6" playlist on the iPod does indeed cause the "6" button to return manual control to the iPod.
After using it on an 900 mile round trip to Edinburgh I would say that everything pretty much works as advertised. Sound quality is just as good as the original CD player (no noise or static) and the aux input works well. My only complaint is that if you disconnect the iPod while playing something through the aux input and then stop the aux input, the car stops recognising the Solisto unit necessitating either turning the ignition off and on again or disconnecting the Solisto and plugging it back in.
Other than that minor quibble I'm very pleased with it especially since I can now use my phone with Spotify through the car.
Harry


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Thanks Harry,
It is possible that the issue you refer to is not unrelated to the one that Solisto are working on ie 'seize up' when a USB stick is changed. They said that the latter seemed to be unique to Phaeton and that they were writing corrective firmware code for that. They implied that several German Phaeton owners has the USB stick problem (as well as Marten).
When I contact them in a few weeks about the USB firmware update, I could ask them about your problem as well if you like. 
Unfotunately I think the firmware update will be a return to factory matter (but at no charge). Solisto are based in Hamburg.
Also, Harry, is Spotify on mobile good generally (say on your long trip to Edinburgh), or only really in urban 3G environments?
PETER M



_Modified by PeterMills at 2:58 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm not too bothered as I'm unlikely to have both connected at the same time (the Solisto always returns to the iPod whenever the output to the aux input drops so during the break between tracks there's a delay & some popping as it switches inputs).
As for Spotify, you only need 3G if you want to update music on the go. Because you can set your playlists to be available offline (at least you can on the Android version) I just set up my playlists and sync over my home network.
Harry


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry,
First para noted, thanks.
Also thanks for explaining Spotify, I did not understand it before and what you say now makes it clear. Looks like an interesting service.
PETER M


----------



## faterikcartman (Dec 22, 2005)

Thank you for verifying that via playlist CD6 you can control via your iPod. This makes this product rather compelling.
I have a video iPod of a couple years old and it does not have a backlit control ring -- is there such a thing today so that I can control my iPod in the car at night without killing myself?
Thanks again to those intrepid enough to give this a spin.
Not sure if I should wait for units that have the supposedly upcoming Phaeton fix firmware...


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_I have a video iPod of a couple years old and it does not have a backlit control ring -- is there such a thing today so that I can control my iPod in the car at night without killing myself?

I wasn't aware of any iPods having an illuminated scroll wheel although given the simplicity of the interface, I'm not really surprised!
Harry


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *faterikcartman* »_I have a video iPod of a couple years old and it does not have a backlit control ring -- is there such a thing today so that I can control my iPod in the car at night without killing myself?

I wonder if the LED light under the mirror provides enough light to see the scroll wheel. Have you tried that to see?
Best Regards,
Nate


----------



## faterikcartman (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_
I wasn't aware of any iPods having an illuminated scroll wheel although given the simplicity of the interface, I'm not really surprised!
Harry

Try working it without looking at it while driving -- not that easy to dial in the right song and hit the ring in the right spot to activate the right operation. In a lit space and looking at it, yes, it is very easy to use and quite intuitive.


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Solisto paid for but no further contact*

Hi guys. I seem to be having a problem communicating with Solisto. I placed an order for the unit,cable and thumbdrive and paid with paypal. I received an order confirmation and was told the Phaeton "issues" would be resolved within a day or two. That was the week of Feb22. I've replied to that email, emailed the website directly but have not received any reply to my request for shipping info. It's like they don't exist. I'm thinking perhaps it's the language barrier if their translator is out sick? If anyone has contact with them could you ask them to contact me? I go by this forum name with yahoo DOT com at the end or forum name plus optonline DOT net at the end.








Thanks,
Kend414


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Solisto paid for but no further contact (kend414)*

Ken, 
I am due to contact them soon, and will raise your point with them though my relationship is not so special that I can be confident I can help; but in the meantime please let me know if and as soon as it arrives.
I suspect they are still working on the Phaeton firmware, which may not be their highest priority.
PETER M


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Solisto paid for but no further contact (PeterMills)*

Peter,
thank you. Last night , I attempted contact with Solisto thru the email Paypal had on file.
I was contacted this morning by Sonke from Solisto. She had confused me with another US customer. Bottom line- they can ship immediately but the unit may not perform flawlessly. They are continuing to work out a solution.
I asked my unit be shipped with the understanding I could ship it back for the upgrade at no expense other than shipping costs.
I await shipping confirmation.
I wonder if the infotainment units having problems are early units without an software upgrade. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Solisto paid for but no further contact (kend414)*

Ken,
Look forward to hearing how that works. Sonke is my contact there too.
PETER M


----------



## Godsson314 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Solisto paid for but no further contact (kend414)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kend414* »_Peter,
thank you. Last night , I attempted contact with Solisto thru the email Paypal had on file.
I was contacted this morning by Sonke from Solisto. She had confused me with another US customer. Bottom line- they can ship immediately but the unit may not perform flawlessly. They are continuing to work out a solution.
I asked my unit be shipped with the understanding I could ship it back for the upgrade at no expense other than shipping costs.
I await shipping confirmation.
I wonder if the infotainment units having problems are early units without an software upgrade. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!









I ordered the solisto pro and it just arrived yesterday. I think I ordered it in February. I was told all the kinks are out for the phaeton. I am now just looking for some time to install it.


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Solisto paid for but no further contact (Godsson314)*

Just wanted to update everyone. I received the Solisto order yesterday. I haven't had time to install it . SOlisto had it here in 2 days but US CUSTOMS wouldnt give the required clearance for some reason. I think the xray looks suspicious with electronics and wires within. Finally , after muchgriping on my end, and Sonke's end, they finally released it. Solisto made a small token of gratitude to me for the delay and it is very much appreciated. After a small mixup in the beginning, Solisto has been great communicating with me. I just wanted to clarify and update my transaction with them.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Solisto paid for but no further contact (kend414)*

Melvin & Ken,
Look forward to hearing how your Solisti install and work. Have you ordered models with the USB facility that has been the problem in the Phaeton?
PETER M


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Solisto paid for but no further contact (PeterMills)*

Peter,
I am aware there were "issues" with some Phaetons. I didn't realize the problems were identified by the USB. I did order the Pro with USB SD card reader and USB data stick. I want to get this installed this weekend and will post results/issues. 
I'm curious if hooking up an aux in from the speaker out of the GPS unit with Bluetooth (Garmin Nuvi 660), if I can get my calls thru the car's speakers. I don't see why it wouldn't work. i would have to have the GPS on in the center console though.
Has anyone tried this? I think I read the aux in has priority over the other inputs to mute the ipod to receive the navi updates/bluetooth.
Ken


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *kend414* »_
Has anyone tried this? I think I read the aux in has priority over the other inputs to mute the ipod to receive the navi updates/bluetooth.

That's correct (at least in my experience!)
Harry


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Solisto paid for but no further contact (kend414)*

Ken,
I believe that the Phaeton problems were limited to the USB function: the system seized on some but not all Phaeton if you changed the USB, requiring the car ignition to be restarted to reset the Solisto correctly. I do not believe there were any Phaeton specific problems with the Ipod and aux in function. From what you say, these may now be resolved and I will check this depending on the response I get then place my own order and report my own findings here.
I believe the aux in will work as you suggest, on the newest Solisto (5th generation) which you should have (Solisto confirmed they were only shopping the 5th generation units to USA and UK some time ago). I look forward to your feedback post install.
PETER M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Solisto paid for but no further contact (PeterMills)*

I wonder if this issue with the Solisto is somehow related to the well-documented "no sound" issue with the infotainment unit? It rung a bell when I read your post because when I came out of Starbucks this morning the radio wouldn't come on. Hitting the volume button on the wheel would bring up the volume display in front of me, but the volume wouldn't go up or down, and there was no sound and the volume control on the dash had no effect at all. It reset itself once I switched off and on again at the grocery shop and the radio came back on.


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*I wonder if this issue with the Solisto is somehow related to the well-documented "no sound" issue*

Martin,
that sounds very plausible.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: I wonder if this issue with the Solisto is somehow related to the well-documente ... (kend414)*

It also gives a clue to the possible source of the radio problem.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: I wonder if this issue with the Solisto is somehow related t ... (invisiblewave)*

Martin,
I have never had the radio problem that you and others have described. However, when Solisto confirm they have resoved the USB stick issue for them (assuming they do) I will try to ascertain what exactly the problem/cure was, in case that information is of interest and/or use to you and others.
PETER M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: I wonder if this issue with the Solisto is somehow related t ... (PeterMills)*

It'd be nice to shed some light on it, but I suspect there won't be a fix, at least not an easy one! Software update perhaps?


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: I wonder if this issue with the Solisto is somehow related t ... (invisiblewave)*

I have had the following exchange with Solisto:

Q. Can you update me on the extended support for Phaeton? Have the previous problems (occurring when you change the USB stick) now resolved on the 5th generation units currently shipping?
A. We are quite confident to have solved all issues that can be solved from our side and we are working on our backlog right now - so far we didn't get any negative feedback.
One issue we simply cannot resolve: when selecting a track directly with the wheel (e.g. playing song 10, scrolling to song 30 with the wheel, pressing it to select the song) it takes quite a while to get there when there are a lot of songs. The reason for that is that the Phaeton head unit goes _back_ song by song to get there, in this case (if there are 99 songs in the folder) first to number 11, but then back to 10, 9, 8, ..., 99, 98, ... til it reaches number 30.
Using the buttons for next/previous track is no problem.
It should be safe to order now.

Q. When ordering should I add a note that this is for a Phaeton, or when you say " It should be safe to order now" do mean that all new units going out will automatically have the improved software, anyway? I don't know whether these units are stored stock items, or made to order.
A. When ordering through our English website, you will select Volkswagen and Phaeton anyway. The Solisto for Phaeton features a different Firmware than those for other VAG head units + a small hardware modification as some Phaetons behave differently because of having 2 batteries etc.

Accordingly I have ordered a Pro unit today which with the required cable and delivery was 181.99 Euro which Paypal converted to Sterling at £168.16. I will follow in Harry's footsteps and report post delivery and installation.
PETER M


----------



## faterikcartman (Dec 22, 2005)

Very excited to hear how this works for the early adopters. Good luck guys and post details when done.


----------



## Godsson314 (Feb 13, 2010)

I am awaiting to install my solisto....I attempted to remove the cd changer, and for some reason the file extension piece is not working for me. I can get only get one side to move. 
Since I spent an hour and was not able to move it, and only accomplished cuts on my hand from the piece, I am going to have it installed on Thursday, where I will also have the bluetooth running out of the aux port. 
I was told it took this long to arrive due to correcting the errors other phaetons had, but they are all resolved now. 
Peter, I am curious to see what comes with yours. I am not sure if it was supposed to happen when you ordered the Pro, but I received every possible hook up (aux cord, two ipod cables, and a jump drive) for free. I was just wondering was this to comp my long wait or does everyone get these items. 
I will post pictures and let you know how it turned out. 



_Modified by Godsson314 at 11:28 AM 3-26-2010_


----------



## Bob S. (Jul 10, 2009)

Melvin
I had the same problem with the file folder things. They're just too flimsy. When I moved to two nail files it worked like a charm. You need to co-ordinate your hand movements a bit..like using your thumbs to push the nail files and use your fingers to pull it out. That kind of thing. But it works. Good luck.
Bob


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Bob S.)*

I am keen to keep this 'Solisto' posting alive, and perhaps have it considered for FOC, because I am optimistic they if Solisto sell enough of their units (my PRO shipping currently) to Phaeton owners they will hopefully continue to improve the units in a Phaeton compatible manner. Perhaps they may even crack getting more readout on the screen.
I am wondering whether it is possible to rename this string with 'Solisto' in the title, or alternatively, if it is easier, for me to open a new posting with a Solisto title, and include a link in it back to this one, which might then be locked.
Any thoughts, Moderators? Just tell me to shut up if you want!
PETER M 
I noted from another posting that Jeff, aka VW Victoria, has just fitted one and it is "as good as he expected". 


_Modified by PeterMills at 7:05 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## faterikcartman (Dec 22, 2005)

What happened? I was hoping to hear from people who installed the latest version.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (faterikcartman)*

Erik,
I will post my feedback as soon as I get my Solisto PRO and fit it. 
Hopefully others who buy will do the same, other than Harry who has already usefully done so and Marten who put me and others onto this in the first place.
I am expecting it all to work fine, but for rather slow big number track changes that I posted above in the last Q - A.
PETER M


----------



## Godsson314 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: (faterikcartman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *faterikcartman* »_What happened? I was hoping to hear from people who installed the latest version.


Well.....my car is at the dealer was to get a oil change, and come to find out I needed a tpms module.....so it has been there. My appointment is tomorrow around 10am for the solisto/bluetooth install. I will hopefully post pictures from that point when all is done, I have not forgotten!


----------



## faterikcartman (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Godsson314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Godsson314* »_

Well.....my car is at the dealer was to get a oil change, and come to find out I needed a tpms module.....so it has been there. My appointment is tomorrow around 10am for the solisto/bluetooth install. I will hopefully post pictures from that point when all is done, I have not forgotten! 

Thank you!


----------



## Godsson314 (Feb 13, 2010)

Alright....tpms module installed and light off! 
As for the solisto.....well this is troubling news. The tech worked on it for about 5 hours. The usb port was not functioning. The switching between medias (usb, ipod, aux) was not working. Thus, the bluetooth option was out of the window. 
Needless to say...no pictures to post, and awaiting a response from Solisto. On the positive note, I did finally find a way to play my Zune player through the aux line as long as NO OTHER MEDIA WAS CHOSEN OR ANYTHING ELSE DONE. 
I am disappointed, but I guess maybe I have one that still had the "kink" in it. 
I hope others have or will have better luck!


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (faterikcartman)*

I've installed the Solisto Pro. I have some problems. Each input works if used separatley but when used together problems occur. For example, If my Nav unit is plugged in AUx in while the ipod is playing, the nav unit's bluetooth phone will interrupt the song while it's ringing but when rings stops, music starts. Ring starts music stops. When the person calling speaks, the radio mutes. When you respond, the music continue to play and you are not heard. It's a one way conversation for the person calling. The USB has the same problem which is known and unavoidable in that it takes forever to search for a track and I mean forever. The cable to the Ipod needs to be replaced as it loses connection strength when moved slightly up and down-that's toward and away from screen-not in and out. At some point the volume control appears but does not increase or decrease. Other times the USB or Ipod is frozen on "stop". No difference if "play" is pressed. I also get "clipping" noise at times when I close the glove box door. I think the wires "interfere "with each other. One thing I want to make clear, Solisto is currently working with me to resolve the issues. They have great customer support and except for the huge delay (phaeton system) in finding tracks, each aux input does work- just not as well as we'd like them to interact with each other. I wanted to wait before I posted to see if I could resolve them. I will post and inform others as we progress.
Ken


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (kend414)*

Not sure if this is known but my CD changer from VW is made by Sony! THat's what the factory sticker says on it!


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Godsson314)*

Do you know what the tech was working on specifically for 5 hours? It took 5 minutes to remove the cd changer and plug in the solisto. Another 2 minutes to plug in the aux components. Just curious as to what he thought was a possible area of concern or possible fix.
thanks.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (kend414)*

Ken and Melvin,
Interesting post and feedback, albeit that the problems you both experience are worrying/disappointing. I am still awaiting my PRO unit that I am promised will definitely have the Phaeton firmware fixes and will see what problems in any I have when I install. 
In the meantime all feedback is appreciated, by me anyway.
I have to admit I am not sure what your are both talking about when you talk of the 'Bluetooth Option' but then I don't know anything about phone/satnavs you seem to be referring to; it seems as if both your particular problems involve using the aux in cable for this SatNav purpose. In addition Ken's sounds like it is defective in other ways but at least Solisto are giving good customer support.
PETER M


----------



## Godsson314 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Well, sadly, I have not heard back from Solisto at all. The thundering of outstanding customer service seems to be missing my neck of the woods. 
The five hours were used constructing the bluetooth in the aux while merging the zune aux cable to do so. In addition, it was also spent trying to get the solisto to consistently turn on and stay on. The problem I faced that if the zune player is working and you insert or remove the usb it completely dies. There is nothing that works until a few cycles of turning the vehicle on and off. 
As for the bluetooth that we have been speaking of.......I was using a aftermarket bluetooth from pariot which was to plug into the aux slot of the solisto and allow bluetooth to work through the speakers. I believe Ken was using a similar set up, but his bluetooth is encompassed with his navigation system (garmon).


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (Godsson314)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Godsson314* »_ 
There is nothing that works until a few cycles of turning the vehicle on and off. 


Sounds like my factory Phaeton radio








I currently have a Pie X3 and ideally would like to have USB capability. Hopefully the bugs get worked out and I will be replacing it shortly with a Solisto.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*

My VW dealer kindly gave me a pair of their removal tools, which look like this:








I put them in to the slots either side:








and hey presto the 6x CD just popped out without even a nudge.
I then puzzled a little how to remove the tools, and found that a simply press on the snib (that the tools have retracted) does it:








I am still awating my Solisto. As soon as it is fitted etc. I will report on my findings.
If any UK owners want a borrow of the removal tools send me an IM. My VW garage has quite a few of them so I guess others will too.
PETER M


----------



## RichardMeyer (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: PIEX X3 replacement*

Matt,
If you get rid of that PIE X3 (and have the VWT Harness the allows the changer to work with it), I'd love to buy it from you. They're no longer supported by Enfig.
Richard in State College, Pennsylvania
2004 V8 Phaeton

_Quote, originally posted by *KCPhaetonTech* »_
I currently have a Pie X3 and ideally would like to have USB capability. Hopefully the bugs get worked out and I will be replacing it shortly with a Solisto.


----------



## aubergine2004 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (PanEuropean)*

metal bars from a standard hanging file folder work like a charm as radio removal keys... its easy to set up your solisto in your office parking lot! My first impression of the audio quality, listening with the car stationary, engine off, is that it is clearly better than homemade cds generated with an ipod (original source unknown), but not quite as good as the corresponding original red book cds, lps, dvds, etc. That said, my ipod mp3s may not be that great to begin with and it is possible that the solisto could produce higher quality than is typical of a red book cd, given a higher definition source)
I did notice a digital noise floor, but it was quite low -- below the noise level of a running car for sure. The soundstage and dynamic range was well developed in my non-dsp 2004 phaeton, and the sound does not appear to hear any serious fatigue issues but I'll have to report back after listening for a while. BTW -- i do find red book cds fatiguing, so I will probably find the solisto fatiguing also. In the future, I'll probably try using the solisto with some high def sources to test whether this is less fatiguing.
The removed cd changer is a SONY.
The LED on the usb device was still on after i locked the car, which troubles me about battery drain.
Any subfolders inside of the cd folders will bring the whole system down.
Titles are not displayed on the info screen, only track number; however, solisto has a utility for printing out on paper a mapping of track number to title, a free download.
I haven't tried yet, but it is very likely that an ipod or jailbroken iphone can be used with the solisto classic USB without the need for the special apple interface jack; however, only 6 virtual cds of 99 fill up really quick.
SUMMARY
The DSP within the solisto is OK but not great. In fact, it is about the same as the DSP inside of an ipod. This solisto is all about the convenience, safety and elegance of controlling the music through the original phaeton head unit. Anyone who has a significan t music library and has attempted playing cds that are generated from mp3 files or vinyl should find a good value here. If all you play are 50 or less red book cd's, than the solisto classic is probably not for you.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Forget iPods, CD's, etc. - now VW offers a USB connection for a memory stick... (aubergine2004)*

The d/a conversion is done INSIDE the Solisto unit???


----------



## aubergine2004 (Oct 2, 2009)

good question. I assumed it was but don't really know. I think it would be better if the head unit (non premium) were strictly analog and left the digital processing to a solisto-type unit. 
I wonder how the premium dsp system works.. in that case, there is obviously a dsp outside of the cd changer, but sometimes these are just for voicing the speakers and are analog->digital -> voicing (delay, crossover, etc) -> analog... and may start from a converted analog source that is brought back into the digital realm.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (aubergine2004)*

Mine has the dsp. Assuming the head unit does the conversion, then I don't understand your analysis of the differences between the various sources. If the input device is merely storage for digital files, then surely it makes no difference whether it comes from a Solisto or an MP3 player, assuming that both digital files are the same (presumably WAV or MP3?)?


----------



## aubergine2004 (Oct 2, 2009)

I checked the solisto manual and it does have a dsp. There is scant information about the characteristics of the analog signal it outputs, so I guess you have to listen and judge for yourself.
The input device is more than merely storage -- it is definitely coloring the the sound. You want the best d/a conversion possible and to start out with the best quality music file. Solisto is just ok on this level, where its excels is in keeping the analog wiring pathway short and neat and facillitating a nice user interface with the stock pheaton equipment.
So, in the premium sound system with a solisto, the sound is twice converted from digital to analog, and once converted from analog to digital... this redundancy can't be good, although pros of the premium system dsp outweigh its cons on other levels



_Modified by aubergine2004 at 9:04 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Peter,
have you received the Solisto Unit? Has it been installed? Problems resolved? 
I have to say that the Solisto is finicky at times. Sometimes when I enter the car and turn on the radio, it starts playing from track one fine. Other times, I get in and while it was playing fine before the car was turned off, upon my return , it will play 3 secs then skip to next track for 3 sec and go on repeating this way. I can only stop it by removing the thumb drive(USB stick) and reinserting several times.
Let us know if the "improved" version has the quirks out.
Good Luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (kend414)*

Ken,
Many apologies for my silence - an unexpected event has left me busy and not using the Phaeton much at all, so I only fitted the Solisto a couple days ago and have not tested at all fully.
All the same it seems to work fine. No quirks so far, with USB removal and replacement. I have only used USB. There is no background noise and the sound quality for ripped CD's (using CDex, which I like alot) is brilliant to my ears.
After more use I will report further if I have anything worth reporting.
PETER M


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Glad to hear that it's working as it should. Thanks for taking the time , I may be sending mine back for the upgrade.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (kend414)*

Ken,
I would be interested to hear if your problems are solved after you get upgraded.
PETER M


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter, 
I have returned my unit and have received the revised version. I am happy to report that all of the previous problems are no longer present. I am very happy with the unit. Great customer service. In fact, they had sent the replacement without waiting to receive the returned unit . The only complaint has to do with the Phaeton's CD unit(sony) . When scrolling thru the song list using the steering wheel's scroll button an pressing in to select, there is a LONG delay to find the song . I use the forward buton on the display unit to skip thru the selection. Faster this way. This is when I use the USB data stick.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

That might be to do with the speed of the flash memory, they're not all made equal! Flash memory sticks come with a small operating system that controls the way the data is stored and retrieved, and the hardware is also different, cheaper sticks are slower than the more expensive ones. Theoretically, there should be no difference in the access time between a sequential read and a dynamic one, since there's no latency caused by a spinning disk, but I'd be inclined to try another stick.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Ken, 

Interesting, I have exactly the same experience and use the same cure - basically I never use the large central circular knob below the main screen, or the steering wheel roller, to move tracks; I always use the lower placed RHS arrow buttons to move tracks forward or backward. This seems to work much faster. There are additional controls by holding these arrow buttons down and also by pressing the button between the two arrows, that my Phaeton handbook omitted. One is a scan of tracks with about 10 seconds play of each and the other is a fast forward/reverse facility. 

Invis, 

I am not sure if you are right about the USB stick possible causing the delay because I am using the more expensive sticks Solisto recommend (really good I think, and small enough to mount the Solisto perfectly flush in the old 6x CD player frame and still close the glovebox). I think it is something to do with the way that Solisto communicates with the Phaeton head unit. My contact at Solisto did make reference to such delays in his notes pasted by me earlier in this string. I suspect that Solisto make fix this in due course; I think they have quite strong feeback from their German Phaeton users, but in the meantime now I have discovered the way round using the small arrow buttons I am just fine anyway. 

I am showing/testing my Solisto unit to a new Phaeton (to him) owner Stefan next week who is considering a Solisto for his Ipod. I am looking forward to seeing how it works with Ipod and also gathering his indenpendent view on the discussion in the string below as to whether the sound quality is noticeably undermined from CD, I remain of the view that it is not on my setup. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4930249-Has-anyone-connected-an-IPOD-to-a-2004 

PETER M


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter,
I use the arrows just as you've described. I found it is the fastest way from one track to another.

Invisible,
I haven't tried switch the USB data stick. But the one I've used was supplied to me from Solisto- a sort of "thanks for waiting " gift from Solisto. I waited as long as I could as they had said the fix would be a week or two. I wound up asking they send it to me after the second week. They issued the revision on the third week. I sent it back when I went on vacation so I wouldn't be without music. Works everytime now.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Invisiblewave has raised an interesting point:

"..Peter, your posts about the Solisto have me seriously thinking about putting one in. The only reason I'm balking is because it means a wire to my phone and also means demounting the SD card. I'm holding out for a Solisto with a bluetooth interface!" 

I am just wondering whether a USB Bluetooth Converter (that had been previously 'linked' to the relevant mobile) plugged into the Solisto's USB might work. An example is:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=224653 

I had not thought of this before, and quite like the idea of linking via bluetooth into a Solisto myself.

Anyone got thoughts/expertise on this? If not I will ask Solisto direct.

PETER M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I've given quite a lot of thought to this. The dongle in your link is a simple Windows-driven dongle, that wouldn't work (Solisto would need to run a bluetooth driver to operate it). Something more like this http://www.amazon.com/Acoustic-Research-ARWH1-Bluetooth-Headset/dp/B00195HS28 might though, which would connect not via USB but via a standard 3.5mm jack.

The problem with this setup is that the bluetooth device is dumb at the output end, all it would do would be to send an audio stream to Solisto, so there'd be no controlling it from the dash, you'd be using the phone to change tracks, etc. I'm not even sure it would work since Solisto would need to have a mode where it just played whatever was coming in. Does the Solisto have other inputs than just USB?

Of course, on the newer models, I assume none of this is required, since no doubt the new dash units will pair to the A2DP bluetooth interface and play streaming music???


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Invis,

I see what you mean, the USB bluetooth converter needs windows; whilst the Bluetooth to aux in would be too basic, as you say.

The Solisto ships with USB, Aux in and Ipod currently. 

I will email my contact and ask if they are considering bluetooth.

PETER M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

If it does Aux In, then the ARWH1 would work, but it would be purely streaming, no control.


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Invis,

herewith exchange with Solisto:

Q. Is there a way you know of to link to the Solisto wirelessly, for example by Bluetooth into the USB port? I don't think so but thought I would ask. Alternatively, do you have any plans to produce a Bluetooth Solisto?

A. I don't know of any such solution. Currently, we don't have any information about how and when we will support Bluethooth.

PETER M


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Herewith a further exchange with Solisto:

Q. Is there a Solisto compatible with the newer Phaeton RNS 810 head unit?

A. Not tested yet. All the other new head units such as RNS 510, RCD 510 etc. are compatible. Anybody who is up for a test should get in touch with us directly at [email protected].

PETER M


----------



## Gbwood (Nov 15, 2010)

*Cd unavailable*

I came across this thread after having a cd stuck in my phaeton's cd changer. I removed the drive and managed to eventually get the cd out. It had some rubber from the flap covering the slot stuck to it, hence why it would not eject. After refitting the changer I now get a cd unavailable message. Following this thread I've ordered a solisto but am wondering whether this message is due to a faulty changer or the head unit. Suppose I can suck it and see when the solisto turns up but would be interested if anyone had any thoughts on this.


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

*Solisto Pro*

I've just placed an order for the Solisto Pro today to be used in my US 2006 Phaeton. Gladly will report on my installation and test of this product once received. It was pure chance that I decided to revisit TOC and found this thread. Perhaps one should start a new thread for those that aren't aware the Phaeton can be adapted to an ipod / USB stick for music. Maybe that will be my job


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Solisto and IPOD Nano 4*

Excitedly installed my Solisto Pro today and plugged in my IPOD Nano 4. Hit CD 1 on the head unit and everything played beautifully. However had the same DELAY as reported above when using the round knob to changed to other tracks. If I change one track at a time it is acceptable but if I change omre than one track up, i.e. track 4 to track 7 the DELAY is unacceptable. Interesting when going back down in tracks had much less DELAY. Will try the scroll buttons solution suggested above. I have an additional observation - When I use the IPOD to choose the album and track (Head unit set on CD6), according to the IPOD the track is playing but I am getting a burst of about two second of sound from the Phaeton sound system and then it mutes for two seconds and then another burst of sound for two seconds, etc. etc. It keeps doing this sound to no sound and back. Any suggestions? I am going to contact Solisto to get their input.

Dennis


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

Has somone installed SOLISTO PRO in VW Phaeton from year 2008?
I have Phaeton model from 09/2008 that was first version of 2009 with new CAN , but without RNS810 that has been installed in Phaeton from 10/2008.
On EBay I have seen remarks by SOLISTO pro that has een recomended for Phaeton models till 2007.
Thank you for your help,

Raf


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

In re-reading this thread, I noticed this comment by PeterMills:



> ... I never use the large central circular knob below the main screen, or the steering wheel roller, to move tracks; I always use the lower placed RHS arrow buttons to move tracks forward or backward. This seems to work much faster. There are additional controls by holding these arrow buttons down and also by pressing* the button between the two arrows*, that my Phaeton handbook omitted. One is a scan of tracks with about 10 seconds play of each and the other is a fast forward/reverse facility...


What button between the two arrows?









Do you mean the rotary knob there or is this a difference between NAR and ROW Phaetons? Or between the first generation Phaeton and the facelift second generation? Am I missing something obvious?

I like to listen to audiobooks on longer trips. On the USB stick, if the track jumps ahead (or freezes and requires a reboot) I have found no easy way of getting back to the spot I was short of replaying the entire track. That may be OK for music, but it can be maddening with an audiobook track where one might have to re-listen to 40 minutes of what one already heard in order to get back to the right place.

Any advice?

Victor


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Victor,

Sorry if I was not clear the "button between the two arrows" I was referring to is the small round knob in the bottom right hand corner of your photo, set central to four bottons: arrows left and right above it and bal/fad and semi-quaver below it. In other words, yes the one in your close up.

If you press and hold the arrow buttons and/or the small circular knob and then wait for a screen change (5 or 10 seconds perhaps) you should get the result you need (my car is in the garage after a small argument with a wall, so I cannot check). Let me know if that works for you.

Your NAR controls seem similar to my UK ones.

PETER M


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Peter,

Thanks!

Tried it last night; worked like a charm. My problem was that I wasn't holding the buttons in long enough for it to work.

This makes life much easier...

Victor


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Victor,

My pleasure. I guessed you might not be pressing for long enough; I found these track search and fast forward features by experiment and and, as you say, they work like a charm.

Later I found my UK handbook had an additional 'pull out' guide to the audio system that describes these features as well - I had missed that when I bought the car and studied the handbook at that time.

PETER M


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Raf,

Can I suggest that you contact Solisto ([email protected]), they should have an answer to your question about whether Solisto is compatible with your just pre-RNS810 Phaeton.

You might then post the answer here, in case it helps others.

PETER M


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

PeterMills said:


> Raf,
> 
> Can I suggest that you contact Solisto ([email protected]), they should have an answer to your question about whether Solisto is compatible with your just pre-RNS810 Phaeton.
> 
> ...


Dear Peter,

Bellow reply from Solisto Team:

we didn't experience any problems with more recent Phaeton head units so far, thus we assume that it will work with your Phaeton as well.

Be aware that you should order the special version for VW Phaeton (order number 4115), the normal Solisto.Pro
4105 is outdated. You'll automatically get the correct one if you order through our online shop in English language or by email.

If it doesn't work for any reason, you can send back the Solisto and get a full refund up to one month after purchase.


Raf


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

One more reply from Solisto Team:

> Thank you Solisto Team for the reply.
> I was worried while on ebay.de sales pages there is info that Solisto 
> Pro works by Pheaton till 05/2007 model.

The Phaeton Infotainment System is a very problematic head unit as VW mixed all kind of different technologies there and it behaves a bit different than all the other head units of VW, Audi, Seat, and Skoda. I guess that the information on that ebay page is a bit outdated, we had some recommendations before we finished the special firmware version for Phaeton.

Best regards,
your Solisto Team


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Raf,

Looks like you should be OK, and you can anyway send it back if there is a problem. If you go ahead and get one, let us know how you get on.

On another subject - not for Ipod and Iphone users - and in case anyone has prior experience, I am thinking of buying a Blackberry Playbook and seeing how that works with the Solisto. I think the playbook will fit in the glove compartment (unlike an Ipad) and connect via USB to the Solisto. I am hoping that I can easily create playlists CD1 to CD6 whilst in the car using the Playbook, so that I do not need to remove USB sticks and create playlist on my computer. I am also hoping that the Playbook will take its power supply through the USB cable (rated 2 amps on the Solisto). If anyone has any thoughts I would be interested.

PETER M


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

Peter,
I have just installed Solisto Pro in my IX2008 model and it seams that it works.
I am looking for the solution how install switch that allows to keep CD changer and Solisto in the car, but I can not find it. 
Raf


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Raf,

Glad it works OK. 

I looked for that too, originally, but failed.

I have never wanted a CD player since my Solisto install, however. Some Solisto owners talk of degradation of sound with the ripped MP3 compared with CD, but I have not noticed that.

PETER M


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

PeterMills said:


> Raf,
> 
> Glad it works OK.
> 
> ...


Dear Peter,

I tried to install other device - ZEMEX V2 that has an option to switch between interface and classic CD changer by pressing CD and FM buttons in the same time.
Despite of interesting description of the product I can not see it proper working - switch is random and mp3 files are not playing as it was with Solisto. 

For your info description of the product from ebay.de
Basic features inclusive additional features of ZEMEX 2:
•MP3/ WMA compatible
•Enjoy music without acoustic loss in CD quality
•Use of durable memory media, like USB sticks, SD and SDHC cards that
find space in any pocket 
•Connection of external hard drives (tested: 2.5" hard drive with up to 120GB) 
•USB sticks & SD cards with up to 4GB tested
•SD & SDHC cards with more than 4GB usable 
•Operation of USB sticks / SD cards conveniently via radio buttons/ 
navigation system/ steering wheel buttons
•Extension of your factory radio/ navigation system by 3 additional connections:
AUX / USB / SD
•Connection of optional Bluetooth®-extension 

Basic features including ZEMEX 2 upgrade:
•Folder selection & subfolders now playable 
•Next / last track
•Search forward / back 
•Fast forward/ rewind within a song 
•Repeat/ random
•Volume +/-
•Automatic playback stop when switch over to FM/ CD 
•Last Position Memory 
•On/ off via radio
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ZEMEX-V2-USB...=CE_Auto_Hi_Fi_Autoradios&hash=item4ab17a3067

Raf


----------



## Expoman (May 15, 2011)

Peter,

You seem to have become the guru on this subject so I am hoping you can advise me.

I have a 2004 Phaeton so please could you tell me which cable I will need as shown on their website here 

I am a complete duffer when it comes to car electronics so please be gentle with me!

Very many thanks,
Steven


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Steven,

The cable you need to buy is the '0102−Connection cable with CD-Changer-connector 25cm', that is assuming you have a 6x CD changer in your glove compartment. I think that some very early Phaeton may not have had 6x CD changers that but by 2004 it was standard. The Solisto itself, whichever model, comes with the necesary audio in cables (Ipod and/or Aux). 

Otherwise all you need is the Solisto and USB sticks - plus removal tools for the 6x CD changer. Some people have used the tops of those hanging file things, but I had trouble with that and was given the specific tools from my garage, as an earlier post relays.

With all this the fit is dead easy for anyone. I found it best to fix the Solisto in the top LH corner the black steel frame that remained after I took out the 6x CD changer, I used industrial Velcro. This means that it is firmly fixed but can be moved back or forward depending how long the USB sticks are. I use the rest of the space for cables and my VAG-COM, kept in a small bag. 


Raf,

Interesting, thanks. It seems that keeping the 6xCD changer and adding a Solisto remains a problem.

PETER M


----------



## Expoman (May 15, 2011)

Thanks so much Peter, I am just about to place my order.

I do have the 6 CD Auto Changer but I will definitely remove it in favour of the MP3 unit, it is such a pain having CD's plus covers in the car so I am really looking forward to getting rid of it.

Very many thanks once again,
Steven


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Steven,

I don't know whether you are planning to take the Ipod route (easiest, but not to my taste) or MP3 USB stick route. If the latter there are many ways to rip your CD's of course, and then the Solisto itself will either read direct from a directory structure or off playlists. Personally I rip with CDex (using LAME encoder at 192kbps) and then create playlists with mp3tag. That may all sound very technical but it all meant nothing to me as well before I started. I asked the guy at Solisto what he did, reckoning that was likely to be pretty sound (unintentional pun LOL), then copied it.

If you want more detail ask.

PETER M


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, will a ROW CD changer fit and work in a NAR Phaeton?? If so, might I buy your 6 CD changer?

Mike


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Mike,

I don't know but would guess they are the same. 

My 6x CD changer is not for sale, as I am keeping it to put back if and when I sell my car, sorry I can't help you on this one!

PETER M


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Several are usually available on the Polish eBay equivalent (allegro.pl - use Chrome browser to auto translate, Google won't do it), although you'll have to put the Polish search terms in yourself. Try just Phaeton or the VW part number.

I guess most vendors would ship globally no problem, money talks. Whether they work OK, you'll have to judge for yourself.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

Paximus said:


> Several are usually available on the Polish eBay equivalent (allegro.pl - use Chrome browser to auto translate, Google won't do it), although you'll have to put the Polish search terms in yourself. Try just Phaeton or the VW part number.
> 
> I guess most vendors would ship globally no problem, money talks. Whether they work OK, you'll have to judge for yourself.
> 
> ...


Please type " zmieniarka phaeton " on allegro.pl.

Raf


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Raf! Also, search 'all categories' - is that 'Wszystkie kategorie'? 

Chris


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

Paximus said:


> Thanks Raf! Also, search 'all categories' - is that 'Wszystkie kategorie'?
> 
> Chris


Correct, today I could see 4 items.
Raf


----------



## Expoman (May 15, 2011)

I received my Solisto unit before Christmas then subsequently spent the next 3 weeks looking for hanging files (none in the house nor any of the shops I was in!) or alternative bits of metal with a similar shape, all to no avail.

Circumstances conspired yesterday to the effect that Mrs Expoman was to be passing our VW dealer in Saintes so I quickly printed out the pictures posted by Peter ands Willem and pressed the unit into her hand with a view to her getting a quote and an appointment.

She called me 40 mins later to say that the unit was fitted and working. The cost? Not a red cent.

David, the excellent service manager simply said "We like to look after our customers".

Given the teeth clenched reaction that normally accompanies the mention of a VW dealer, isn't it nice to read a good news story?

Very pleased with the unit by the way, of course there are limitations to function when retrofitting like this but I think it is very good value for money.

The forum strikes again, many thanks to all who took the time and trouble to post their experiences and answer by rather basic questions.

Steven


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

PeterMills said:


> Raf,
> 
> Glad it works OK.
> 
> ...


Dear Peter,

Recently I have found a switch between CD changer and USB player.
It is 8 pin switch and works in my case.
The only one problem in installation was a short cable of the switch.
Please have alook at the link on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...r+ISO+8Pin+VW+Audi+Skoda+Seat+with+CD+changer

Car MP3/CDC Switch Cable For ISO 8Pin VW Audi Skoda Seat with CD changer 
Product is from China so cost only 13 USD, but you have to wait longer then normal.

Regards,

Raf


----------



## Fraza44 (Dec 13, 2012)

All,

I've read through this thread and was wondering if the Solisto Pro is still the best option for a simple install to achieve MP3 playback in our Phaetons. I have a NAR 05 V8. Will the Solisto allow playback of higher bit MP3 and .Flac? Also is the a web site for U.S. purchase of the Solisto products.


Thank you

Andre


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Andre,

I have been most pleased with the Solisto Pro in my Phaetons.

I had to purchase mine from Germany; there is no US website. On the other hand, the German website has an English version *here*.

The unit plays mp3's well. Regarding "higher bit" mp3's, they have specifications for the unit on the website. I doubt the Solisto Pro can play flac files, though, as doing so required special codecs even on my high-end desktop computer. On the other hand, I am not the expert here. If you have further questions or concerns, you can contact Solisto through their website. I did before my purchase. They responded quickly, in impeccable English.

Good luck!

Victor


----------



## Fraza44 (Dec 13, 2012)

Victor P,

Thank you for the response. I did some more searching on the forum to see what other solutions were being applied and I think the Solisto Pro is the easist route for me. I don't like the idea of having to disassemble my Phaeton for some of the fancier applications being used. Don't get me wrong I have the skills but everything in my 2005 V8 works perfectly except the TPMS which is no big deal for me. I haven't experience any of the problems I read about on the forum and I don't want to jinks that by taking my baby apart.

I'll contact Solisto in Germany with questions.


Andre


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought two Solistos for my two Phaetons... but I'm not yet overjoyed.

Some of the problems are possibly of my own making... but I'll share my experience.

Installation is a doddle - but I recommend you purchase something like *this* too. Pennies- but works very easily.

I only wanted to use USB playback really - I have no apple or similar products. The sky would need to fall in first....

Firstly the Solisto will not play DRM or other protected files - this is probably fine... but I hadn't found that in the instructions. When it encounters one it does seem to make it stutter and fart horribly... and stop the CD unit seeking further tracks. So don't put any protected files on the USB. The other USB problems I have is making playlists... but this more user error by me... you need to tell the play list creator to use absolute file addressing. Easy if you know this is important... but a but frustrating if this is not obvious. And lastly I think there is a limit on the size of USB stick it will support. I can't make it work with 64G sticks. Still waiting for an answer on what the upper limit might be. 

But.. everything else is great. I certainly don't regret the purchase... although it has caused me a bit of frustration.

Regards

M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

n968412L said:


> And lastly I think there is a limit on the size of USB stick it will support. I can't make it work with 64G sticks. Still waiting for an answer on what the upper limit might be.


No upper limit... but you have to know how to format USB sticks to vanilla FAT... which is not immediately possible on vanilla Windows... easy once you know... but I now do know.
M


----------



## Fraza44 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks to All ,

I will go ahead and pull the trigger on the Solisto Pro. The recent information you posted helps to keep the TOC thread somewhat up to date for those newbies looking for a solution to playing MP3s in our Phaetons without having to tear it apart.

Andre


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm wondering if a combination of a Solisto and one of these http://dx.com/p/multifunction-car-bluetooth-audio-receiver-w-tf-mp3-fm-u-disk-aux-264042 might be an easy way to get my a2dp streaming and handsfree function without huge expense or messing with the back of the infocentre. My phone can stream Internet Radio, my A2DP and Spotify etc so I'm happy that I'd be "locking" my head unit to CD input

Any thoughts?

ian


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Ian,

The Solisto Pro has an aux input. You could simply plug in your phone's audio output via a male to male 3.5 mm audio cable. No need for bluetooth.

Victor


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

that wouldn't give me handsfree though as it would expect a mic input down the same cable. Also I would like to avoid wires where possible as I would also want to use it for my kids watching their videos on the tablets in the rear of the cabin with audio via the sound system, plus the fact i'm a lazy sod so automagic bluetooth connections are "a good thing"


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Solisto delivered today, just waiting for the other party from China and I'll be able to say how it all hangs together.


----------

